# picture/upload test



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

it took a bit of time/working out but i got there in the end ..hope you all like:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jason thats stunning!

one of the best 34s on the forum

mines, nismo parts yum!


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

My favourite skyline colour of all time. Why does the car sit so high?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

400gtr said:


> My favourite skyline colour of all time. Why does the car sit so high?


stock ride height


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

niiiiiiice!!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

what an absolute beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

My bad, never seen r34 Gtr STD height, still love it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

David-R said:


> what an absolute beauty :thumbsup:


dave - always wanted to fit these TE37s to your car (my old one)

when jason ordered these from us, i was rather jealous lol:runaway:


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks guys..cant decide on brakes or suspension next:runaway:
now the car has 19" fited the brake set up looks a bit small..or do i go for a nice set of coilovers to lower it just a little..??


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks so nice mate, well done


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm so in love with that R34 I would sell my kidney to get one lol


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

love it, just needs lowering


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Yum, YUM! Albeit slightly comical ride height!


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

i would love to have got the wheels/brakes and suspension all done at the same time but due to the £££ of top named parts its going to be only one step at a time..

wheels.. volks 19" te37 mat black finish :smokin:
suspension.. cant decide :runaway:
back end of the year BIG brake kit..

ps..thanks for the kind words people :bowdown1:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the TE37's they are my favorite rims


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That is just an amazing looking car. I couldn't wait to see it dropped onto those wheels properly so photoshopped it and it just looks superb


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

to date, the most beautiful R34 i've ever seen.......clean!

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

stunning!


----------

